# Canon Rumors Forum Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8678"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8678" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8678"></a></div>
<strong>Changed things up</strong>
We’ve decided that the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum">forum</a> needed to be switched up a bit. There just wasn’t enough categories to cover the range of topics, so we’ve streamlined some parts, and expanded others.
<p><strong>List of the biggest changes</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Added a “Gear talk” section, this area will be for gear & photography topics and not rumors.</li>
<li>Streamlined the rumors section, this area will be kept to just rumors and speculation.</li>
<li>Added image gallery categories</li>
<li>Added a video & movie gallery category</li>
<li>Added a technical support board.</li>
</ul>
<p>We are in the process of moving topics to their new category if need be, so the forum may be a little messy for a couple of days.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

